
Why am I shutting down Kozmos? - roadbeats
https://kodfabrik.com/journal/why-am-i-shutting-down-kozmos
======
Hackbraten
Also relevant:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17449903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17449903)

